# Websites Like Fasttech



## Reinvanhardt

This is a site I found while browsing @Vern's website. It also offers free world wide shipping with express options. They offer a large variety of cloned vape gear at reasonable prices. They also offer "group buy" discounts on some products.

http://focalecig.com/

Vern what is your experience like with these guys? Is there a higher form of quality control involved or do they ship it like they get it, like Fasttech?

Any other online vape gear shopping sites you guys know of? Let us know.


----------



## Xhale

they ship it like they get it, without inspection, but they try harder as they are smaller. The lady's name is Doris, and she hangs around a few uk forums and tries her best. They get extremely embarassed when they accidentally sell rubbish and WILL resolve (eventually)Overall, I like them, but wish they had more ...errr...newer stuff. They seem to shadow fasttech. If Fasttech adds some thign and it sells well, it'll be on focalecig a week or two later, and the price will most likely be identical.
Unlike fasttech, they do seem to try use their brains before adding items for sale, and the obvious junk doesnt get listed. Mostly just the good stuff, thats why they have less variety

Another one is chinabuye..they dont get in ALL the crap available, they do filter out the utter rubbish, so the stuff you get from them is mostly ok, but their customer service is lacking. I dont enjoy giving them money, and I can buy the items elsewhere most of the time, except they seem to be the only ones carrying the Arnold and the UFS clone.

Stuff from focalecig I have bought:
2 x protank 2, described as genuine, bought in a groupbuy..for..$4.20 each. I made out like a bandit, but I dont think they were genuine. I still use them, nothing wrong with it, but the packaging was close, but not right
nemesis: bought in a groupbuy, 4 of, all 4 arrived in pristine condition, lovely items.
Sony vtc4: they were the only company with a letter from sony saying they were authorised...it couldve been a faked letter, but so far this is the only place I have bought batteries direct from china. They're absolutely brilliant
batteries
Panasonic NCR1650PD: genuine batteries, work as advertised
Squape: awaiting delivery
and probably a few niknaks I have forgotten about
Main thing: they are trustworthy and dont run away with your money, the goods are as advertised, and they do resolve issues, and are active on forums unlike other chinese sites.

ah, one other thing I remembered...they do list the correct value on the package for customs purposes. A bit more ethical than ft really. I dont know if you guys have a minimum limit before customs charges kick in, but you can always break your order up into a number of smaller lower value orders.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

These guys is not bad, although the sell original stuff and their response to email is very quick: http://www.ukecigstore.com/??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Thanks for the input @Vern. I'm definitely easier about using them now.

Thanks @johan, will have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Here are two more websites for online vape gear that offer free shipping. Peace!

http://www.angelcigs.com/
http://froginfog.com/


----------



## Xhale

also desire-ecig they often have the higher quality clones, and sometimes before the so-so version lands at ft. but shipping is only free after $60..at least they have their own photos, product videos and from experience they *dont *do the "looks like stainless steel, but is plated brass" screw versions of atties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Vern said:


> also desire-ecig they often have the higher quality clones, and sometimes before the so-so version lands at ft. but shipping is only free after $60..at least they have their own photos, product videos and from experience they *dont *do the "looks like stainless steel, but is plated brass" screw versions of atties



Bookmarked thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Geez guys... addicted to fasttech was bad enough, now you've given me plenty more.

Poor credit card is gonna buckle 

But thanks for the alternatives, plenty interesting stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

